# drowning ?



## sopappy (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm thinking these plants are getting too much water.
24hr lights (T5 6K) Ebb and flow, 
every 4 hours, fills the two trays and drains
300ppm 6.0pH 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Nov 7, 2016)

they look hungry to me. i don't use that median, but i didn't think you could easly overwater with your growing medium.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 7, 2016)

yarddog said:


> they look hungry to me. i don't use that median, but i didn't think you could easly overwater with your growing medium.



what took you so long? 

I upped it from 300 to 400 only yesterday, I should wait

If it was just the clay pellets, you'd be right but I use those rapid rooter plugs and each flow submerges them... every 4 hours, and they take a day to dry out so I'm thinking they must be soggy all the time.

Now if I switch to every 8 hours and they perk up I won't know what it was, food or drink?


----------



## yarddog (Nov 7, 2016)

Yeah bud, I just happened to be riding by when you put the thread up.
I use jiffy pucks, and for the first couple days I have to be careful when I water.
I bet your right, pappy


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey Pappy, those do look hungry to me as well. But the watering may be an issue. However that depends on how well you are aerating your water and what temperature it is. I have seen plants with the roots literally submerged but the water was kept right at 68f and well aerated. 
On the other hand, those are younger plants (root-wise) and may not like that much water. I would have them water every 6hrs, that's 4x in 24hrs. since you are in LECA rather than soil-like medium, and see if they dry out enough as you don't want them to dry too much....:huh: confused yet?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2016)

I also think the pH is a bit high.  I would start it a bit lower and let it drift up some.  There are some nutrients out of range with a pH of 6.0.


----------



## zem (Nov 9, 2016)

i flood every 2 hours in flowering and every 4 hours in veg, no problems whatsoever, but i use oasis foam which drains perfectly every time.  300ppm? my source water is 240, i never go below 750 total, I think that your plants are only asking for food, high N ratio, i see a few will have a hard time recovering if ever.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 9, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Pappy, those do look hungry to me as well. But the watering may be an issue. However that depends on how well you are aerating your water and what temperature it is. I have seen plants with the roots literally submerged but the water was kept right at 68f and well aerated.
> On the other hand, those are younger plants (root-wise) and may not like that much water. I would have them water every 6hrs, that's 4x in 24hrs. since you are in LECA rather than soil-like medium, and see if they dry out enough as you don't want them to dry too much....:huh: confused yet?



Hi HP. I added micronutes yesterday and I was close, did lower the cycle to every 8 hours
water is 19C, bubbler sitting in bucket isn't the best but bubbles.
Using rapid rooters, wondering if I should uncover them to let dry out a bit more between flows.

I have doubled ppms to 690 from 300/400 and added some micronutes to rez, I have been foliar spraying micronutes (Thrive)
I found at 6.3 this am, ramp is up, ph'd down to 5.9


----------



## sopappy (Nov 9, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I also think the pH is a bit high.  I would start it a bit lower and let it drift up some.  There are some nutrients out of range with a pH of 6.0.



my ramp is up, fight that daily, lowered it from 6.3 to 5.9 this am
3 of the 10 look 'okay' and are still growing ???
I throw everything I could think of at them, not going back in there for awhile :-(


----------



## sopappy (Nov 9, 2016)

zem said:


> i flood every 2 hours in flowering and every 4 hours in veg, no problems whatsoever, but i use oasis foam which drains perfectly every time.  300ppm? my source water is 240, i never go below 750 total, I think that your plants are only asking for food, high N ratio, i see a few will have a hard time recovering if ever.



How do you keep those things from floating? 
How many growers does it take to point out a problem to sopappy?
I have to stop vaping before I go in there. I use 300ppm for seedlings and just didn't swith gears i guess d'uh
dam, hope you're looking at the males, Zem, I gotta learn everything the hard way
Both rezs are up to 800ppm now, fingers crossed, thanks all.

funny thing is 2 of the 8 plants in the bigger tank are thriving at 400ppm


----------



## sopappy (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's what an over-watered marijuana plant feeding off itself looks like.
rapid rooters, ebbing and flowing too much
I'm surprised these snaps looked so good, handheld, autofocus, I had to post 

View attachment 100_0061.jpg


View attachment 100_0060.jpg


View attachment 100_0059.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

Looks hungry to me.


----------



## zem (Nov 9, 2016)

I sometimes have to place a few rocks  on top of the pots to keep them from floating, but within a week or so, the root growth adds enough weigh to keep them from floating. I think that a part of your problem could be that you are using netpots that are too exposed, I can imagine them getting brittle dry i hot dry temps. try wrapping the tray around them to preserve humidity, you need to prevent light and algae anyway


----------



## sopappy (Nov 9, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> Looks hungry to me.



Everybody's a comedian these days.

(I can't believe I started this thread and it was right there in the very first post too... 300 ppm... you guys are slipping


----------



## sopappy (Nov 9, 2016)

zem said:


> I sometimes have to place a few rocks  on top of the pots to keep them from floating, but within a week or so, the root growth adds enough weigh to keep them from floating.
> 
> I think that a part of your problem could be that you are using netpots that are too exposed,
> --- why wouldn't it be like air pruning?
> ...



see --- above


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 9, 2016)

We are slipping cause we are Potheads,,,lol


----------



## yarddog (Nov 9, 2016)

i am confused. who is slipping? i slipped one time, then i found out it was fun, so i slip all the time now.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 9, 2016)

The latest pictures sure look like this one.

This picture is from overwatering, what happens is the roots get drowned and can absorb N .

That small of plants should not be that yellow at 400, that's why your other one is thriving its roots are healthier and taking in nutes.

Its a possibility. 

View attachment overwatering_causing_nitrogen_problem_trichome_design.jpg


----------



## sopappy (Nov 11, 2016)

Growdude said:


> The latest pictures sure look like this one.
> 
> This picture is from overwatering, what happens is the roots get drowned and can absorb N .
> 
> ...



Agreed, my first thought. They are in soggy rapid rooters. I've changed ebbin and flowin to 3 times a day instead of 6
but I also upped the nutes to 800 and I'm probably hallucinating but I'd like think they look greener this morning.

Did you lose that plant or did it recover?
I'm debating whether to chuck them and re-seed, I really don't feel like fighting to keep them alive the rest of the grow, are they pretty much doomed now?  I already get shitty yields. To bring a plant to maturity for a few grams is madness


----------



## pcduck (Nov 14, 2016)

I would not let the rapid rooters stay soggy at all.
Soggy rapid rooters will cause stem rot.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2016)

Forest. Trees. Thanks,lads, two problems here, nutes and soggy, 
I doubled nutes and only ebb once a day, really slooooow growth, I think I have lost half of them... here come the replacements, 7th day, I left them in the dish of water too long ONCE and I saw that yellow cotyledon on the very next plant to come up. 

View attachment morning girls.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

They got red balls. Lol


----------



## sopappy (Nov 21, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> They got red balls. Lol



it's still funny, even the second time


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2016)

They look realky happy my friend.


----------



## sopappy (Nov 22, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> They look realky happy my friend.



thanks, WH
My relationship with the plant is on again, off again, looks good today


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 22, 2016)

Its a love hate relationship. ..lol


----------



## sopappy (Aug 28, 2018)

I have reviewed this thread yet again and I keep making the same mistakes that started in '16
I should have started them in dirt, I was good at that. Instead I've been playing with hydro.
Please see the WEEK 1 thread nearby, I have to get out of this rut!


----------

